# Is it possible to reduce muscle size in calfs?



## Munchkin (Mar 6, 2008)

I have very large calf muscles, quite out of proportion, I feel, for my height and weight. I think perhaps it's from when I was a big girl and the muscles had a lot of work to do.

If there anything I can do to slim the calfs down? There is literally no fat on them at all. I wish I could say the same for the old thighs, which didn't ping back as well!

Any ideas on this, is it possible or impossible given that I cannot rest that particular muscle?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

lucky! you can give me some of the muscle hows that?! just stop training them all together.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Munchkin said:


> I have very large calf muscles, quite out of proportion, I feel, for my height and weight. I think perhaps it's from when I was a big girl and the muscles had a lot of work to do.
> 
> If there anything I can do to slim the calfs down? There is literally no fat on them at all. I wish I could say the same for the old thighs, which didn't ping back as well!
> 
> Any ideas on this, is it possible or impossible given that I cannot rest that particular muscle?


There go eventualy its because you had such a load on them before it will take time for them to adjust to your new weight - because you lost it so quickly.

the other reasion is your calf muscle is slow twitch so it takes longer to lose than the faster twitch type.

+ many of the guys here would kill for that problem your having with your calves lol most of us cant get them to grow at all.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i very much doubt they will reduce by much i am afraid as the muscle fibre will be very reilent, i have large calfs yet i only train then in the last 6 weeks before a show....and they never reduce in size


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Funnily enough I used to date a girl with the same problem, but we found they reduced every time they were around my neck......not sure why but it might be worth a try......


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

In all seriousness, I don't think they will reduce,, you'll just have to not excercise them at all.....I wish I had the same problem, although they are coming along well


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

My gf has large calves from swimming loads when she was younger....They aint going away!


----------

